

When Should You Start Worrying About Getting Paid? - thursdayb
http://www.workmadeforhire.net/the-rest/when-should-you-start-worrying-about-getting-paid/

======
rrmoelker
Just today I had to send a reminder for payment for the first time. The
rules/guidelines presented here would have been a real time saver.

But I'm missing some steps here. Rather than immediately urging payment start
friendly and become more strict after multiple messages. From now on I plan
to:

1) Remind friendly over phone (informal)

2) Send formal reminder some time after

3) Send payment reminder with listed consequences.

4) Send final warning

All the while logging each step in case things don't work out.

